# EGR SOLENOID 89 MAX



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I need an EGR solenoid for 89 Maxima. Is it a "dealer only" item or can it be purchased from auto stores - Advanced, Pep Boys, etc? I don't see the item listed on any of their web sites. Any replies will be appreciated!


----------

